# trazo de salsa



## Hebe Maya

Bon dia!

Estic traduint un menú i no sé com fer-m'ho amb aquest ingredient del plat: "trazo de salsa"

Context:

- Medallón de rape escaldado con aceite de pimiento ahumado acompañado de langostinos, ovillo de verduras y un trazo de salsa

- Medalló de rap escaldat amb oli de pebrot fumat acompanyat amb llagostins, madeixa de verdures i un traç de salsa ?

No trobo "traç de salsa" enlloc, ni tampoc "fil de salsa", però sí "esquitx de salsa" (tot i que no és ben bé un "trazo").

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## romarsan

Jo t'ajudaria, però açí a València diriem "amb una miqueta de salsa" i, ja veus que aixó no es masa elegant. Ho sento


----------



## Hebe Maya

romarsan said:


> Jo t'ajudaria, però açí a València diriem "amb una miqueta de salsa" i, ja veus que aixó no es masa elegant. Ho sento


 
Hola, Romi! (M'he enrecordat!) No m'havia fixat que ets valenciana. Gràcies per contestar, xiqueta!

Doncs em sembla que, si ningú em desdiu (us dono permís perquè em porteu la contrària, va, vinga!), optaré per _esquitx de salsa_, que és l'única de les opcions que he trobat en d'altres menús.


----------



## romarsan

A mi em sona bé... jo posaría  "esquitx"...


----------



## Hebe Maya

romarsan said:


> A mi em sona bé... jo posaría "esquitx"...


 
Perfecte, doncs! Sí que queda bé en el conjunt del plat. (Sort que et tinc a tu per ajudar-me!)

Petons d'agraïment, 

Hebe Maya


----------



## xupxup

Veient el to del menú, i la parafernàlia del nom, trobo que "traç de salsa" queda la mar de bé. El que m'agrada menys és "madeixa". No sé què opinen els altres, però a mi em costaria molt entendre què és una madeixa. Proposo "cabdell" (o "troca") que em sembla que és més freqüent en altres noms de plats.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

D'acord amb xupxup, és més aviat cabdell.

Per a traça pots posat _sospir_, _pensament_ o alguna bajanada similar.


----------



## avellanainphilly

xupxup said:


> Veient el to del menú, i la parafernàlia del nom, trobo que "traç de salsa" queda la mar de bé. El que m'agrada menys és "madeixa". No sé què opinen els altres, però a mi em costaria molt entendre què és una madeixa. Proposo "cabdell" (o "troca") que em sembla que és més freqüent en altres noms de plats.



A mi també em costaria d'entendre, però també és veritat que aquests noms tan pedants de vegades semblen pensats per tal que costin d'entendre...


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

He mirat els recursos de la meva biblioteca i encara que tinc el *Lèxic de Restaurants *del Departament de Cultura de la Generalitat de Catalunya, que no m'informa de l'any que va estar publicat, no he trobat res.

Pots cercar en la xarxa qui t'ajudi del Gremi, a mi les poques vegades que els he demanat ajuda me l'han donada, encara que mai ho he fet en l'àmbit de restauració.

Amb les propostes que hi ha em quedo amb *esquitx*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola:

això no és cap proposta, només volia saber si en aquest cas es podria dir *un raig de salsa*? O sona massa estrany?


----------



## avellanainphilly

.Jordi. said:


> Hola:
> 
> això no és cap proposta, només volia saber si en aquest cas es podria dir *un raig de salsa*? O sona massa estrany?



Hola Jordi,

Trobo que s'entendria, però sona estrany i segurament massa poc 'fi' en aquest context.


----------



## Hebe Maya

xupxup said:


> Veient el to del menú, i la parafernàlia del nom, trobo que "traç de salsa" queda la mar de bé. El que m'agrada menys és "madeixa". No sé què opinen els altres, però a mi em costaria molt entendre què és una madeixa. Proposo "cabdell" (o "troca") que em sembla que és més freqüent en altres noms de plats.


 
Finalment us heu decidit, veig! (Ara que ja està l'olla al foc i a punt de preparar el plat, i fins i tot els comensals asseguts ja a taula, o sigui, _alea jacta est: _traducció lliurada, en cristià!)

Al final em vaig decidir per _cabdell _(deu ser cosa de la telepatia).

Xupxup (molt adient!), gràcies per inspirarme "espiritualment".


----------



## Hebe Maya

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> D'acord amb xupxup, és més aviat cabdell.
> 
> Per a traç pots posat _sospir_, _pensament_ o alguna bajanada similar.


 
És que cosetes com _sospir, pensament, reminiscència, _ja seria fer-ne un gra massa, RIU, hahahaha! (això, riu, riu!)

Gràcies per confirmar _cabdell _(en un principi vaig dubtar a emprar-lo degut a "cabdell d'enciam", "cabdell de col", etc...)


----------



## Hebe Maya

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> He mirat els recursos de la meva biblioteca i encara que tinc el *Lèxic de Restaurants *del Departament de Cultura de la Generalitat de Catalunya, que no m'informa de l'any que va estar publicat, no he trobat res.
> 
> Pots cercar en la xarxa qui t'ajudi del Gremi, a mi les poques vegades que els he demanat ajuda me l'han donada, encara que mai ho he fet en l'àmbit de restauració.
> 
> Amb les propostes que hi ha em quedo amb *esquitx*.
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Jaume


 
Molt bé, Jaume! Al final em vaig decidir per _esquitx _(no trobes que a qui es mengi el plat li farà una il·lusió d'allò més gran quan vegi que de salsa n'hi ha més que l'esquitx promès? Bé, una "miqueta" més, vull dir...)


----------



## Hebe Maya

.Jordi. said:


> Hola:
> 
> això no és cap proposta, només volia saber si en aquest cas es podria dir *un raig de salsa*? O sona massa estrany?


 
Jordi, estic d'acord amb Avellanainphilly: un _raig _promet molta més salsa de la que el "traç" realment és (un filet apenes perceptible, n'estic penosament segura).

Moltes gràcies als dos pel vostre ajut,

Hebe


----------



## dafne.ne

Suposo que ja és tard però em fa l'efecte que de vegades, per tal d'evitar fer una traducció massa literal ens ho compliquem molt.

Estic d'acord amb l'Hebe Maya i trobo que "traç" és el mot més adient en aquest context. 

M'ha agradat especialment la seva proposta de "troca", doncs trobo que és una paraula que estem oblidant perquè no la fem servir massa i, cal a dir que també perquè avui dia molt poca gent fa ganxet.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Déu n'hi do de les propostes que s'han donat, n'hi ha per triar i remenar, si no se m'ha escapat res s'ha dit:

traç, miqueta, esquitx, madeixa, cabdell, troca, sospir, pensament, fil, raig i reminiscència.

Per acabar-ho d'embolicar la meva companya m'ha dit *escampada*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Hebe Maya

dafne.ne said:


> Suposo que ja és tard però em fa l'efecte que de vegades, per tal d'evitar fer una traducció massa literal ens ho compliquem molt.
> 
> Estic d'acord amb l'Hebe Maya i trobo que "traç" és el mot més adient en aquest context.
> 
> M'ha agradat especialment la seva proposta de "troca", doncs trobo que és una paraula que estem oblidant perquè no la fem servir massa i, cal a dir que també perquè avui dia molt poca gent fa ganxet.


 
Dafne,

Gràcies per participar! 

Al final em vaig decidir per "esquitx" simplement perquè ho vaig trobar en bastants menús consultats. Hauria d'haver estat més audaç i decidir-me per "traç", ho reconec.

Vaig triar _cabdell_, finalment. "Troca" és una bona idea i m'agrada també, però em recorda sempre a "embolicar la troca" (és clar que per menjar-se la _troca de verdures_ ben bé hauran d'embolicar-la a la forquilla, dic jo!)


----------



## Hebe Maya

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Déu n'hi do de les propostes que s'han donat, n'hi ha per triar i remenar, si no se m'ha escapat res s'ha dit:
> 
> traç, miqueta, esquitx, madeixa, cabdell, troca, sospir, pensament, fil, raig i reminiscència.
> 
> Per acabar-ho d'embolicar la meva companya m'ha dit *escampada*.
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Jaume


 
Escampada!!!!  Mmmmmm... (L'escampada del restaurant que farà més aviat el qui hagi de pagar la factura que li clavaran pel dinaret cucada de moda, hahaha!)


----------



## ampurdan

Per què no "una traça de salsa"?


----------



## Hebe Maya

ampurdan said:


> Per què no "una traça de salsa"?


 
Ampurdan, què vols que et digui! Això de "traça" em sona a "quina poca traça que tens!"

Tu et refereixes a que "traça" és sinònim de "traç"? Ho miraré. 

Gràcies!


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

D'acord amb el *DIEC2*, emprar la paraula *traça*és correcte, depenent del gust i patxoca que li sembli a cada un de vosaltres.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

